# oo ako nga!..ano ba yan ako pa daw ba yung kalimutan



## INDIANA FROM INDIANA

oo ako nga!..ano ba yan  ako pa daw ba yung kalimutan?

Can anyone translate into English. Also which language is this?

Thanks


----------



## sakvaka

Looks like Tagalog to me. Google Translate tells that the first part is "Yes, I am!", but the latter part is a bit unclear.


----------



## confusednikki=)

INDIANA FROM INDIANA,

That is Tagalog.My translation  "Yes,I am! / Yes,its me!....of all people to forget,why me?

That is my own translation,hope it hepls.


----------

